# weather fronts and deer?



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

the news says it is suppose to start snowing 5 am tuesday morning and snow all day, my thoughts were to hunt monday (tuesday also) hoping the deer would be moving more before this front to try to get something to eat, the barometric pressure should be on the move towards tomorrow late afternoon, just an idea....what do you think?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I often see deer moving more before a weather front arrives. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been told the deer will move more looking for food this time a year before a front. Saw it first hand today. I was out from 11am-5pm and saw 9 deer. I've seen 1 since opening then 9 today. A complete day of bests and worsts.


----------

